# Hibernating (Brumation)



## Cheeky monkey (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm new purchasing a tortoise, and am really scared about hibernating!
What do I do?
Any tips?
How long?
What age?
Etc


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2012)

If your tortoise is in the house, it should not even realize that it is time to brumate. If he is kept warm with long, summertime days (lights), he will not have a need of brumation.


----------



## lvstorts (Dec 31, 2012)

What kind of tortoise?

Brunation is a serious undertaking. Please read everything you can get your hands on and review posts on this site. Remember, domestic tortoises don't have to brunate. I can't caution you enough. If you have any doubts, don't do it. I've successfully brunated 3 species for 10 years now but prior I read and researched for a couple years and I'm still learning each so much each season.


----------



## Thalatte (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a sonoran desert tortoise that used to be indoors only until last year where she started staying outside all summer and I have always taken the same approach. 
Until she was 4-6in I did not allow brumation and just kept the temps constant with a set day/night schedule. Once she was 4-6in I figured she was finally large enough an well enough established that she would survive the slight fasting brumation required. So before it started getting cold (early oct here in az) I took her in to the vet for a complete checkup (very important to get them checked out before brumation starts and i suggest a vet apt for the first few years until you become more experienced in tort care). After getting a clean bill of health I gradually shortened her day period to match the outside times (lights on when sun rose and off when sun set). This was the only change I made until I noticed her sleeping for several days in a row, at that point I turned off her basking bulb but left on the under tank heater-this made sure that her day temps where lower but still didn't drop below 70 (it could get lower if you feel the need and depending on the species) because of the under tank heater. So far this regimen has worked wonderfully for me as she still gets up about every 4 days in the beginning of the brumation period and then gradually sleeps longer until she reaches the point that she gets up once a week. If she doesn't wake up with in 10 days I wake her up to give her a small salad and a soak.


----------



## Cheeky monkey (Jan 1, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> I have a sonoran desert tortoise that used to be indoors only until last year where she started staying outside all summer and I have always taken the same approach.
> Until she was 4-6in I did not allow brumation and just kept the temps constant with a set day/night schedule. Once she was 4-6in I figured she was finally large enough an well enough established that she would survive the slight fasting brumation required. So before it started getting cold (early oct here in az) I took her in to the vet for a complete checkup (very important to get them checked out before brumation starts and i suggest a vet apt for the first few years until you become more experienced in tort care). After getting a clean bill of health I gradually shortened her day period to match the outside times (lights on when sun rose and off when sun set). This was the only change I made until I noticed her sleeping for several days in a row, at that point I turned off her basking bulb but left on the under tank heater-this made sure that her day temps where lower but still didn't drop below 70 (it could get lower if you feel the need and depending on the species) because of the under tank heater. So far this regimen has worked wonderfully for me as she still gets up about every 4 days in the beginning of the brumation period and then gradually sleeps longer until she reaches the point that she gets up once a week. If she doesn't wake up with in 10 days I wake her up to give her a small salad and a soak.



Great thank you, this has been a real help, thank you everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2013)

Actually, tortoises should not (and usually don't) eat during brumation. If they have food in their stomachs and they are in a true brumation state, the food will rot and cause problems maybe even death for the tortoise. This is why a tortoise stops eating prior to entering brumation. To clean out their digestive tracts. I'm thinking that if a tortoise eats during brumation, he's not truly in that state.


----------



## Cheeky monkey (Jan 1, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Actually, tortoises should not (and usually don't) eat during brumation. If they have food in their stomachs and they are in a true brumation state, the food will rot and cause problems maybe even death for the tortoise. This is why a tortoise stops eating prior to entering brumation. To clean out their digestive tracts. I'm thinking that if a tortoise eats during brumation, he's not truly in that state.



Oh right so mixed opinions then?


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Jan 1, 2013)

I recently bought a rare Italian baby tortoise form a very experienced and dedicated breeder. I asked him yesterday about hibernation and he replied;

"No do not hibernate them. We cannot provide a proper hibernation for them in captivity. I've been breeding them for over a decade and I do not hibernate."

He is a well known respected breeder, many of his clients are zoos and ecology people. 
There is so much to learn about good husbandry for tortoises and I am just a greenhorn in herpetology so when the breeder I trust says "do not", then I won't.


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 1, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Actually, tortoises should not (and usually don't) eat during brumation. If they have food in their stomachs and they are in a true brumation state, the food will rot and cause problems maybe even death for the tortoise. This is why a tortoise stops eating prior to entering brumation. To clean out their digestive tracts. I'm thinking that if a tortoise eats during brumation, he's not truly in that state.



I have seen wild tortoises eating during the winter.

My theory on hibernation has always been if the tort is a good size and healthy then I let them decide if they want to brumate. If they do then I always have food and water available in the cage. Most of it goes bad but occasionally she wakes up and eats. If I notice her awake or it has been a long time since she was awake I will take her out for a soak.


----------



## Cheeky monkey (Jan 1, 2013)

papayapa said:


> I recently bought a rare Italian baby tortoise form a very experienced and dedicated breeder. I asked him yesterday about hibernation and he replied;
> 
> "No do not hibernate them. We cannot provide a proper hibernation for them in captivity. I've been breeding them for over a decade and I do not hibernate."
> 
> ...



Thanks
Great advis




Thalatte said:


> I have seen wild tortoises eating during the winter.
> 
> My theory on hibernation has always been if the tort is a good size and healthy then I let them decide if they want to brumate. If they do then I always have food and water available in the cage. Most of it goes bad but occasionally she wakes up and eats. If I notice her awake or it has been a long time since she was awake I will take her out for a soak.



Alright, I'd better leave it up too her then I guess!


----------

